# Feedermontage im Stillwasser



## Carphunter81 (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, was für Montagen u. Futterkörbe Ihr im Stillwasser einsetzt (mit Foto, bzw. Zeichnung wäre natürlich spitze) |kopfkrat

Ich fische meistens mit Seitenarm (Futterkorb am kurzen Ende u. Haken am längeren Ende - ca. 10cm länger als Futterkorb).
Leider habe ich hier öfters Probleme, dass sich das Vorfach um den Seitenarm des Körbchens wickelt und somit das ganze Vorfach stark verdrallt.

Habt Ihr gute Tipps, wie ich das vermeiden kann, bzw. bessere Montagen?

Danke im voraus #6
Claus


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

ja da gibts so feeder stopper die kannste auf die hauptschnur ziehen udn dann wirbel drann mim vorfach das wars und futterkorb einhängen is des einfachste


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

guggst du hier...   http://www.friedfischgruppe-aurich.de.vu/

hier werden eigentlich fast alle fragen, was das Feedern betrifft, treffend erklärt...


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Ich habe die Probleme mit dem verdrallen des Vorfaches mit dem Futterkorb auch selber...hab keine Ahnung, wie ich das am besten verhindere...ne Zeichnung wäre echt cool, sagt viel mehr als tausend Worte...ich habe schon mal überlegt, n langes Vorfach in den Wirbel einzuhängen und das erste Stück des Vorfaches unter dem Anti-Tangle-Boom mit vielleicht 5 cm Draht zu versteifen? Ist das ne gute Idee? Dann kann sich das nicht mehr verhäddern...natürlich hat der Fisch dann schon diesen Widerstand, den er spüren könnte oder spüren würde...keine Ahnung ob das geht...


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

mit schreiben das ganze zu erkären ist doof...

die montagen sollten auf jedenfall so einfach wie nötig sein...

Browning hat im übringen fertig gebunden Feederrigs im Programm, die man dann auch ganz leicht nachbinden kann...#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Ich fische eine sogenannten Dreiecksmontage. Das ist eine große schlaufe in der der Futterkorb läft und in diese Schlaufe ist eine kleine Schlaufe eingebeunden wo man dannd as Vorfach einschlaufen kann. Guckst du hier: http://www.angler-online.de/angeln-montagen/schlaufenmontage.gif
Hier ist das zwar mit drie kleinen Schlaufen gezeichnet 1 ist aber besser. Die Monatge hat den Vortiel das.
1.) der Fisch sehr wenig Wiederstand spürt, du die bisse aber immer noch gut siehst.
2.) wenn sich die Montage verheddert dann in 95% nur verdreht und du sie ganz easy wieder hinkriegst!!!

2. Möglichkeit ist eine einfach Montage mit nem Anti Tangle Röhrchen. Da hängste du den Korb einfach nur ein. Hier finde ich das sich die Montage deutlich schneller verheddert.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Ich fische die Feeder-rigs von Browning -werden aber auch von anderen vertrieben.
Die Besten waren die Orginal-rigs die Jörg Ovens direkt bei Bob Nudd abgekupfert hat.


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Ja eben, beim Antitangleröhrchen verheddert sich das Gelumpe sehr flott...muss man wahrscheinlich größere Antitangleröhrchen nehmen...die Schlaufenmontage sieht aber auch nicht grade verhedderungsverhindernd aus?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Ich habe bis jetzt mit der viel weniger Verhedderung gehabt als mit dem Tangleröhrchen...


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> guggst du hier...   http://www.friedfischgruppe-aurich.de.vu/
> 
> hier werden eigentlich fast alle fragen, was das Feedern betrifft, treffend erklärt...



Was soll ich denn zu dieser Seite sagen...einfach nur Klasse...

Gerade weil ich neu bin im Thema Feederfischen und ich es richtig erlernen möchte...ich bin begeistert...


----------



## der Nachwuchs (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

hallo zusammen, also am anfang meiner "Feederzeit" habe ich den futterkorp auf die hauptschnur gezogen dann eine gummiperle, wirbel und vorfach.
Mittlerweile find ich die Dreiecksmontage besser. Dort kann der Futterkorp sich nur eine gewisse zeit frei bewegen. Bei dieser Montage wird ohne wirbel und gummiperle gearbeitet!!!!...


----------



## Ralle76 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Ich nutze auch oft die Schlaufenmontage (Dreiecksmontage) habe allerdings auch eine Alternative.
Eine einfache und haltbare Montage(auch wenn sie sich nicht so anhört): 60cm Amnesia. An das eine Ende einen Wirbel zwei Achterknoten (20 und 30cm oberhalb des anderen Endes). dazwischen eine Laufperle. Das sieht dan folgender Maßen aus: Wirbel, Achterknoten, Laufperle, Achterknoten, Einhänger, Futterkorb.
Zwischen die Knoten oberhalb der Perle wird das Vorfach eingeschlauft (wie ein Seitenarm). Die Perle verhindert das Herunterrutschen des Vorfaches. Der Vorteil des Amnesias ist, das es sehr knick- und kringelsicher und abriebfest ist. Ich kann Vorfächer und Körbe schnell austauschen. Die Montage ist sehr tüddelfrei. Das ganze ist daheim schnell in Masse vorbereitet.


----------



## theundertaker (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Moment, mir fällt da grade noch was ein....es gibt doch Futterspiralen, die man einfach auf die Hauptschnur aufzieht und dann n Wirbel anknoten kann und da kann man doch dann das Vorfach einhängen. Diese Futterspiralen gibts auch mit Bebleiung...Hier kann sich das Vorfach doch garnicht mit dem "Futterbehälter" in die Quere kommen, oder? Ich selber habe es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber werde ich vielleicht bei Gelegenheit tun, da mich das Verdrallen der Schnur mit dem Futterkorb auch nervt...

Is das denn ne gute Idee?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

also wenn deine Montage paßt, hast du so gut wie keinen Drall in der Schnur.


----------



## Tricast (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Hallo Helmut, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird nicht das Verdrallen der Schnur gemeint sondern das sich das Vorfach um die Schnur wickelt. Uns das läßt sich nur lösen durch das Abbremsen der Montage bevor sie auf das Wasser kommt. Dann streckt sich die Montage wie beim Wagglerfischen. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht wie er es mit einem Abstandshalter hält. Früher haben wir ja die Schnur gezwirbelt wo wir das Vorfach einhängen damit es etwas Abstand hält beim Wurf.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Feederprofi1980 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, was für Montagen u. Futterkörbe Ihr im Stillwasser einsetzt (mit Foto, bzw. Zeichnung wäre natürlich spitze) |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Hallo carphunter! Hier mal eine aussergewöhnliche Montage. Also du machst dir ein Helicopterrig indem du das Vorfach mit Haken vor das Körbchen knüpfst. Die Länge sollte 10 Zentimeter betragen und ungefähr fünf Zentimeter vor dem Korb sein. Dann beköderst du mit einer schwimmenden Gummimade und Zwei echten Maden. Du wirst feststellen das du damit erstaunlicherweise sehr grosse Schleie überlistest. Das Helicopterrig wird dir ja als carphunter ein Begriff sein. Viel Spass beim ausprobieren!!


----------



## D123J (15. September 2012)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Wenn du überhaupt jegliche Gefahr von Vertüddeln ausschließen willst und auch noch eine sehr hohe Bissausbeute haben möchtest, dann fische doch ein "Methodfeeder". Sehr praktisch, da sich der Fisch aufgrund des kurzen Vorfachs selbst hakt.


----------



## wisokij (16. September 2012)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Die Schaufenmontage verbindet mehrere Eigenschaften anderer Montagen.

Der Fisch nimmt den Köder und kann 30-50cm ohne Widerstand abziehen. Ist der Futterkorb am Ende der Schlaufe angekommen hakt sich der Fisch selbst. 
Außerdem kann man sich die Montagen vorbinden und mit einem kleinen Wirbel einfach einhängen. Das "Vertüddeln " der Schnur wird verhindert, da der Futterkorb immer "unten" beim Auswurf hängt.

http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/schlaufenmontage/schlaufenmontage.htm


----------



## Dunraven (16. September 2012)

*AW: Feedermontage im Stillwasser*

Die Frage ist btw. 4 Jahre alt und wurde von einem Grabschänder ausgebuddelt.


----------

